
Why Write a Bilingual English-Chinese Tech Blog - ceohockey60
https://interconnected.blog/why-write-a-bilingual-english-chinese-tech-blog/
======
NonEUCitizen
Can you format it so that English and Chinese are side-by-side? Or interleaved
(alternating lines)?

It will help me learn Chinese. Thanks.

~~~
ceohockey60
Hi there, thank you for your comment. I'll look into it for sure. Would you
prefer side-by-side or interleaving or something else?

~~~
NonEUCitizen
Interleaved might be easier. Thanks!

